# Name Changes



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Why did you change your name? Why do you want to change your name? Are you doing just because?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

I like my current/old name, but the name i switched/switching to is better. ANd so eacboy can't annoy me.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

This doesn't make any sense, but a cross between "Hated it" and "Liked it, but new one is better".
BTW, still waiting on approval, Jermy. >:l


----------



## Phil (Dec 29, 2009)

Waiting for approval


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

bcuz ur gay lol XD


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

Because ''Kazooie'' was the first username I used on the internet and Banjo Kazooie is my favourite video game.
The ''C''' at the end is the first letter of my old username.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> bcuz ur gay lol XD


wtf u *censored.7.6* gtfo  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 29, 2009)

This.
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4017218/

He is the bane of my existence.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Dec 29, 2009)

Because I can


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u cuz u suck ur mom's rooster lol xDDDDDDDDDD


oh wow di ck= rooster 

Didn't know that.  Clever.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like roosters


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

Because I hated it with a passion :L


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

I just wanted to get rid of the "Hatsu" part in my username. :/


----------



## Phil (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to get rid of cooler long time ago
I'm still waiting for Jeremy's approval :/


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoted 4 lulz


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Because I wanted something fresh.

As much as I've liked being SAMwich, I need something new.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 29, 2009)

I just want to change mine, problem is, I don't know what to name myself


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Because I hated it with a passion :L


The first time I called you rianco I was nearly killed
-_-

I might change mine to nUmR cause I like it more


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

Because I came up with nintenmad when I first joined a forum roughly 8 years ago, and when I sign up for forums now its usually just a habit...

Besides, I like my name, hardly any non-irish people cna pronounce it properly :3


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would make you look like a nooby idiot. Anything that's typed like that looks stupid.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, although the name I've requested looks pretty noobish XD


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

I reallly hate how everyone is changing their name.

I've grown to love these names and y'all just change them T-T


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I reallly hate how everyone is changing their name.
> 
> I've grown to love these names and y'all just change them T-T


Nintenmad???

_Really???_


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I reallly hate how everyone is changing their name.
> 
> I've grown to love these names and y'all just change them T-T


I still have mine.
But then again you most likely hate me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 29, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I. ;3


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

And I'm gonna change my Anne to something stupid and random

show you one two


----------



## Elliot (Dec 29, 2009)

I would've changed my name, But then i looked at my bell account, days after Alecks gave me teh bells, and i'm like, WTF? where the hell is my bells? There *censored.3.0*ing gone now, and all i have is something around 800-1k
WAIT now i have 615. =/


----------



## lilypad (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I reallly hate how everyone is changing their name.
> 
> I've grown to love these names and y'all just change them T-T


me too. Now I won't be able to recognize anyone  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## kalinn (Dec 29, 2009)

i just want to capitalize mine. 
but im not paying that much just for a capital letter. lol


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Username >> Profile Options >> Name History.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Because I hated it with a passion :L


srry jeremy but yeah


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I reallly hate how everyone is changing their name.
> 
> I've grown to love these names and y'all just change them T-T


tis ok, john's paying me to change it back to xela <3


----------



## Elliot (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to change mine to ThatElly :3


----------



## lilypad (Dec 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O thanks! didn't know I could figure it out that way.

hah I didn't even know people could change their names until this topic because 'Gnome' posted and I was like ... who is that? they have 3,000 posts and I haven't seen them yet? But after your tip I now know it's averagesean =)


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's no prob


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

My sig has said Ciar


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you for changing it in the first place

But I love you John


----------



## Pear (Dec 29, 2009)

Nobody leaves the 40 on, so I just removed it. I'd prefer Pear on other sites, but it's already taken on most.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Pear said:
			
		

> Nobody leaves the 40 on, so I just removed it. I'd prefer Pear on other sites, but it's already taken on most.


....

You *censored.5.0*!


----------



## Pear (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, what's censored.5.0?  Jeremy should just release a censor guide.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 29, 2009)

Gah I barely know who is who anymore >.<


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Gah I barely know who is who anymore >.<


Ikr


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

*hint* Im Ciar


----------



## Miranda (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get rid of the "Hatsu" part in my username. :/


awwww i liked your username! It was unique!


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've grown to love it


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Pear said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.5.0* = Begins with a B.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it end with an itch or an astard??


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


astard. You must test these things by typing a list of all the naughty words you know and clicking preview.

It works.

*censored.4.0*
*censored.5.0*
*censored.3.0*
*censored.10.0*
rooster
*censored.8.1*
*censored.7.4*


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

Just submitted a request. And now we wait.

*jeopardy music doodadoodeedoo*


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Just submitted a request. And now we wait.
> 
> *jeopardy music doodadoodeedoo*


Whatchu request for?


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muffun.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeee, I'm soon to be:

sam.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm happy with mine.


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originality ftw


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klon*censored.7.8* bar 

lolollolol


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klonwhat?


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klonyourmother.

Actually it's the Klondi<small><small>.</small></small>ke bar.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, never heard of it before.

*censored.7.8**censored.7.8**censored.7.8*

There's a boy in My school called someone *censored.7.8*s. Honestly.


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, I posted a picture of it....

*censored.7.8*[dahyk]-an embankment for controlling or holding back the waters of the sea or a river


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

I figured out what *censored.7.8* meant. It means lesb***.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 29, 2009)

My username doesn't need to change. Mine is very easy to memorize, and I don't have any trouble forcing me to change my username. 
<small><small><small>I don't ever have a stalker!</small></small></small>


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I didn't quote the picture though because it'd make my post hahyooooj.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> My username doesn't need to change. Mine is very easy to memorize, and I don't have any trouble forcing me to change my username.
> <small><small><small>I don't ever have a stalker!</small></small></small>


I understood the first few words, then you just rambled.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> TheBigJC7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically he thinks the idea of having 7 7s in his name makes it hard to remember and keeps away stalkers.


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I figured out what *censored.7.8* meant. It means lesb***.


do you say your name Gee-nome or just nome


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guh-noem


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Guh-nom-ay.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

nUmR
Dr Daisy
That Guy In The Corner
Nuffin
Nummy

idk suggest me more


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll just remove the "EXE" from my user name.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> nUmR
> Dr Daisy
> That Guy In The Corner
> Nuffin
> ...


ur name shuld be fagget


----------



## JCnator (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha ha ha! I haven't experienced any stalker so far. My load of 7s actually make my username more recognizable, when I first don my own username in AXA. Nobody apparently want to stalk at me for now. I added to my previous reply as both of joke and reason.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no need to light me I'm already hot


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat r u talkin about r u calling urself gay bcuz u r


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to change mine but,
Tis a waste of bells
And everyone's changing their user and it's just :\


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was gay I swear I'd screw you until one of us bled. 

But I'm not.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't bleed.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it would be a long night


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't even be alive upon the arrival of night.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 29, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D< Stop talking about gay bum sex without tye


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bring Tyler into this.
At least he gets action.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2009)

I just want to change the year at the end of my name, or remove it in general.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numner brought it up.  Don't look at me.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2009)

Has Jeremy allowed name changes now?


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Couldn't think of anything, and didn't want to regret changing it.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally got it changed.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know who anyone is anymore... >_<


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I don't know who anyone is anymore... >_<


Exactly the way I want it. >=D


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi nephewjack.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I decided I was gonna chnage my name so yee.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me check your username history. >


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T EVEN GO THERE.
Harumph. >:l


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

I changed it cuz  of a long story that I don't feel like typing 
(I was ''BerryManga'' like last year or something like that)


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate you all right now


Leave your names the same dammit


----------



## Spirit (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone's changing their names.. :|  wtf.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I hate you all right now
> 
> 
> Leave your names the same dammit


JOIN US.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small>Miranda liked my old username?! otl o:</small></small></small>

Eh, it kinda looked weird to me.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!

Freaks!


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How... how could you?
;_;


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neverrrr!


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join usss~
We have cookies!
THEYRE FRESH-BAKED.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'll make a zombie horde of username-changers.

WE WILL RULE WITH AN IRON FIST.


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the cookies.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't take me alive!


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we will take you dead! Aha.. ah..
:|


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found out my weakness
D:


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pelts you with cookies*
>:[


----------



## lilypad (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I hate you all right now
> 
> 
> Leave your names the same dammit


agreed. I am tired of looking up everyone's name history


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were never planing to.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Monster!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone should be nice and donate their bells to me so I can rid myself of this horrid "EXE"


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>DDDDD


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Someone should be nice and donate their bells to me so I can rid myself of this horrid "EXE"


I would, but I had to get some extra Bells from Sean to pay for my own.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

How is a guy supposed to make a living around here without having to post?


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Someone should be nice and donate their bells to me so I can rid myself of this horrid "EXE"


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4060365/

XDDD


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will feel my *Rash
I Mean *Rath


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COULD YOU NEPHEW


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loathe someone.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean "wrath".

c:


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS FORCED. GODDAMN IRS ALWAYS BREATHING DOWN MY NECK.


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REFUSE


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your going to have to keep
the "EXE"


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Wait ... I got it!

"Rockman!"
(Without the quotes.)


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but you will,
>;]


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait ... I got it!
> 
> "Rockman!"
> (Without the quotes.)


coofeh will not be pleased.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll learn to live with it.


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock-man
Rawkman
? o:


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

But the exclamation is so _me_!


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> But the exclamation is so _me_!


Wat


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Mikuru said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RockMen?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=rockman&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just suggesting ideas
:/


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golem? 
They are rock men.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockman! sounds good to me.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Wait, do special characters work?


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait, do special characters work?


Emerald. has a period after hers


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't for me T-T


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

"Rockman." it is then.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> "Rockman." it is then.


At least your name is remotely the same,
I don;t have to go to your name history


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Now if I could just gather up a few bells ...


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Astericks and hypens and i think commas work.
And the square brackets the ones that are in Palad's user.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Astericks and hypens and i think commas work.
> And the square brackets the ones that are in Palad's user.


He manages to screw up the quoting system, though.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, it usually comes out as Palad when you quote him.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2009)

They allow you to change your name now?
BLASPHEMY.

Just jesting. I think its fine to fix a little mistake or so, but no " MY NAME IS NOT GOOD. JEREMY YOU GOTTA CHANGE DIS FO MEE."


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Now if I could just gather up a few bells ...


There 500 Bells


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Aaallmost there.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 29, 2009)

I love #Garrett but so many places don't allow "#" so I wanted to change my name to somethnig every place allows but I think I'll just keep it to #Garrett for TBT 

On 360 I changed my Gamertag to SSgt Garrett


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many more do you need brah?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun, you own.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Luvbun, you own.


xD
Why Thank You!


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, I need some bells to change my name will someone help me? I'm related to Bernie Madoff if that helps you make up your mind.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Emerald, now someone else has a period in there name.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Stop the change pleeeeease


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Emerald, now someone else has a period in there name.


Unoriginal.

jk.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Emerald, now someone else has a period in there name.


Who?
:O
D:<


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me.

 B)


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

You evil bassstqaarss


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Stop the change pleeeeease


Change Is Good,!
xD


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you don't it's still
_"RockmanEXE"_
Silly goose.
:-]

EDIT; There is 4 pages of people who have a period in their name.
So idc.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> You evil bassstqaarss


BUT I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's horrible!


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic Rockman


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change is normal


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tyeM58aHTcY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tyeM58aHTcY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


Some of the name changes people got are stupid IMO


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love change.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey, I need some bells to change my name will someone help me? I'm related to Bernie Madoff if that helps you make up your mind.


There,


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

john where's my 900 bells


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockman, if I get my name change I won't have a period on the end of my name,
just a comma.


----------



## John102 (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look up Bernie Madoff.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pennies are my favorite


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idc!


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> You evil bassstqaarss


Bastqars?

XD


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I know what word I'm using if B comes up in the Last Letter Game now!


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo Fiesty,
My Name Is Still The Samee!


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> "Bernard Lawrence "Bernie" Madoff is the former Chairman of the NASDAQ stock exchange and the admitted operator of the Ponzi scheme that might be "the largest investment fraud in Wall Street history."



Lewl, that's nothing to be proud about.
)


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2009)

I *censored.3.0*ing hate when people get name changes ._.

/hates change
/*censored.3.0* obama

=D (Y)


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The q key is nowhere near the d key.

XD


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's saying that the Bells aren't going towards a name change. ;D
CLOWN NOSE = <3


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you bastquar


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing hate when people get name changes ._.
> 
> /hates change
> /*censored.3.0* obama
> ...


(N)


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.
xD


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too, Numner. c:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

HEY GUYS IDEA

Just start putting random names in the name change and see if he changes it without checking if you sent bells ;D


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T TOY WITH ME LIKE THIS WOMAN


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;OO I thought what we had was special 
xD


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDD': </3

@Luvbun NOOOO, you stole what I was about to say. >:[


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:]
Victory Is Mine!


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Numnuts = Pimp'.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> Numnuts = Pimp'.


Oooo,
SessiName
xD


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> Numnuts = Pimp'.


Emerald, what have you done?
(


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Yay.


*claps*


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Yay.


Ooo, I was looking foward To Rockman!


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> Numnuts = Pimp'.


That follows me worse than a tail


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has done the unthinkable
;O


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*smiles*


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

@Jack I done nothing. D;

@Numnuts There's nothing wrong with being a pimp.
*chuckles*

@Rockman You'll never replace me!!!! O:


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't like my name. I shall change it. Hmm.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

The name flood seems to be slowing a bit.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm gonna change mine to dr daisy

if someone pays


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm gonna change mine to dr daisy
> 
> if someone pays


No.

Make is NumNuts.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm gonna change mine to dr daisy
> 
> if someone pays


Wat.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing hate when people get name changes ._.
> 
> /hates change
> /*censored.3.0* obama
> ...


Remember my name change from #gsw1996? : D


----------



## Pear (Dec 29, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> The name flood seems to be slowing a bit.


Jackie took my advice. DDD


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neveer


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm gonna change mine to dr daisy
> 
> if someone pays


How much you need?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh come on, mez.

We could have been a team.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

Pear said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed it before your PM.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Oh come on, mez.
> 
> We could have been a team.


Nowai.
You think I'm desperate don't chaa?

Well I never, D:<


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*waves cookie in front of your face*
:V


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have cookies, D;<
I envy you.


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Dec 29, 2009)

FUUUUUUU---

Got my name changed. Yay


----------



## Numner (Dec 29, 2009)

Muffun said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUU---
> 
> Got my name changed. Yay


Noooooooo


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing hate when people get name changes ._.
> 
> /hates change
> /*censored.3.0* obama
> ...


Good, you're blaming Obama for all your problems, I do that too =D


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2009)

I should have made my name _McLovin._


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't go through a complete name change.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 30, 2009)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> I should have made my name _McLovin._


Haha, you should've.
Then I would be calling you McMuffin.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Everyone's changing their names.. :|  wtf.


If Storm had of just kept name changes open then we wouldn't have such a sudden rush of changes.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 31, 2009)

How do you even change your name ?


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to your profile and click "Change Username", You first need to donate 2000TBTB's to Jeremy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gah you bastards. Changing your names the minute it becomes available. Is this going to become a yearly thing?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Go to your profile and click "Change Username", You first need to donate 2000TBTB's to Jeremy.


Oh I requested my name change but don't have the bells O_O Is their any way else to have bells ? Because I get like 10 bells per 50 posts or something -_-


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Make a shop or something.
@Bacon Boy:
: P.
I just got fed up of being called "JJ", I just wanted to be called by my real name.
But some people are just doing silly name changes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm glad there are still members with their original names here. Like Tom, Numner, Jas0n, etc.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm glad there are still members with their original names here. Like Tom, Numner, Jas0n, etc.


Yay for not being the only one. 

Basterds, all of you. :U Now I have to think again before posting witty responses.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

I thought sermantopp was a stupid word, so I changed it to my real name.

I was so tempted to change it to "Username Error"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*high fives Tom*


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm glad there are still members with their original names here. Like Tom, Numner, Jas0n, etc.


<3


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been wanting a name change since February.


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm glad there are still members with their original names here. Like Tom, Numner, Jas0n, etc.


I thought you quit.


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomthewarrior...
 <_<


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than why aren't you still Tom the Warrior?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Said won't be on that much. Sue me for being on new year's eve until the guys come over. Yeesh.


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you quit, give me the bells n0w! /jk


----------



## easpa (Dec 31, 2009)

I hate my username, but I can't afford a name change.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 31, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o: Well that was way back in 08. It's not all together like this.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm glad there are still members with their original names here. Like Tom, Numner, Jas0n, etc.


:c


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You is part of that etc.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffth, i don't need your pity


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love you. gtg, bye!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bai Bacon


----------



## Wish (Dec 31, 2009)

I like my name tyvm.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 1, 2010)

I changed my name once, but it was stupid xD


----------



## Yokie (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a small problem... It didn't feel right... Still waiting for approval.


----------



## Anna (Jan 1, 2010)

I have no reason to


----------

